# Totally social anxiety free



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

After only about 3 weeks on prozac, and attivan, i've been able to do things i've always dreamt of. I can call people on the phone, talk to random strangers, and all that.

The first day I just cried from happiness being free from the chains of worry. Was like a wave of positivity and wanting to get out in the world, so I did. I walked near a couple who are in my class, and just admired the beauty of their love, and hugged them. They probably thought I was on drugs or something but seemed to think it was really nice. Everyone is so nice and interesting, different opinions, views on life, backgrounds. I've been alone for far too long, it's gonna be great getting into the world and just doing the things I want to.


----------



## thedanman (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm happy for you. I can feel your high just from reading your post lol.


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck !


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

thedanman said:


> Congratulations! I'm happy for you. I can feel your high just from reading your post lol.


 :agree Way to go!!! :boogie Now if only I could feel that much better on meds... :fall


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is great! Yay!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

When you can see the good stuff in the world its cool how more of it seems to come along.

Ross


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

medications can indeed speed things up congratulations.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome! Congratulations!!!

:boogie


----------



## Coquette (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow that's awesome...congrats.


----------



## Billygruff (Feb 24, 2007)

Meds? Brilliant! Your post was positively radiant that i had to look away and scroll down really fast after reading it rofl. haha congrats buddy!


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

It's pretty overwhelming the amount of change in such a short period of time. There's no magic pill, it does take alot of effort, but after being alone for years and years, I had lots of pent up motivation. I've been going for walks, playing catch with little kids, I actually have some phone numbers. 

For clarification I had severe depression (I was in the hospital for a week), anxiety and social anxiety (really bad for about 4 years). Anxiety is a mental jail keeping you from enjoying life. But once you're over it, you can enjoy life in a whole different way


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wondering, how long will you be taking the medecine? Afterwards it may be a little scary to think that you might go back to the way you were before if you stop little by little. 

I was in Zoloft for almost a year and had 0 anxiety during the entire time. I was exactly your age. It felt great and told my doctor i didnt need the medecine anymore. unfortnately she was a total *******. very inpolite, rude. So in a way i wanted to get off the medecine to stop seeing her. neither my mom nor my brother got along with her. She said i needed to stay with the medecine for another year. I told her that i was fine. So she said ok, im going to reduce the Zoloft mg amount. She didnt warned me that leaving zoloft at the time would eventually return anxiety(at least nowadays im 50-60% anxiety free). after i stopped taking Zoloft my behavior started declining little by little, due to the fact that i wasnt really to leave the medecine.

in other words, listen to your phychologist/doctor regardless if they act like total idiots.


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Auron said:


> Just wondering, how long will you be taking the medecine? Afterwards it may be a little scary to think that you might go back to the way you were before if you stop little by little.
> 
> I was in Zoloft for almost a year and had 0 anxiety during the entire time. I was exactly your age. It felt great and told my doctor i didnt need the medecine anymore. unfortnately she was a total @$$#. very inpolite, rude. So in a way i wanted to get off the medecine to stop seeing her. neither my mom nor my brother got along with her. She said i needed to stay with the medecine for another year. I told her that i was fine. So she said ok, im going to reduce the Zoloft mg amount. She didnt warned me that leaving zoloft at the time would eventually return anxiety(at least nowadays im 50-60% anxiety free). after i stopped taking Zoloft my behavior started declining little by little, due to the fact that i wasnt really to leave the medecine.
> 
> in other words, listen to your phychologist/doctor regardless if they act like total idiots.


I'm planning on taking it as long as needed, i'm not in a hurry to get off them.


----------



## Billygruff (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah Auron, the same thing occured to me, i took paxil 3 years ago, changed into a totally new and improved person for a year. I was outgoing, focused, even managed to get a gf. But foolishly oh fooooolishly stopped taking them altogether on the assumption that 'hey, im cool now so i guess lets stop paxil immediately!' Big mistake, huge beginning of a total collapse that lasts to this day... So u should continue takin em and only think it through when considering stopping or watever.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

bad thing though, if i missed a pill of zoloft for just ONE day, I would wake up the next feeling totally depressed, and feeling like crap. thats somoething i hated, and i didn't want to keep relying on medecine. but nevertheless it helped me a bunch, even if i stopped taking it before i was supposed to


----------



## Recluser (Aug 15, 2006)

Anonymous Dude said:


> It's pretty overwhelming the amount of change in such a short period of time. There's no magic pill, it does take alot of effort,


What effort? Could you tell me what you did besides taking prozac to get where you are today?



Billygruff said:


> yeah Auron, the same thing occured to me, i took paxil 3 years ago, changed into a totally new and improved person for a year. I was outgoing, focused, even managed to get a gf. But foolishly oh fooooolishly stopped taking them altogether on the assumption that 'hey, im cool now so i guess lets stop paxil immediately!' Big mistake, huge beginning of a total collapse that lasts to this day...


That's worrying and depressing. Do you have any idea how things managed to get worse again? Did things just decline automatically, the same way the drug helped automatically, or was it something gradual like compulsive thinking and build up of sa beliefs again?


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Recluser said:


> Anonymous Dude said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty overwhelming the amount of change in such a short period of time. There's no magic pill, it does take alot of effort,
> ...


Had to break alot of habits (still breaking habits), and it feels really weird and uncomfortable at first. Little things like eye contact (feels completely natural looking away when someone is talking to me), coming up to people and asking them for something, attempting to make friends, putting myself out there for rejection is pretty scary especially if you've lived a sheltered life like I did.

It's also hard handling the attention i've been getting (peers trying to bond with me, family members too), it's overwhelming at times. It's like walking for the first time, the prozac does help alot, but it does take effort.


----------



## Recluser (Aug 15, 2006)

Anonymous Dude said:


> Had to break alot of habits (still breaking habits), and it feels really weird and uncomfortable at first. Little things like eye contact (feels completely natural looking away when someone is talking to me), coming up to people and asking them for something, attempting to make friends, putting myself out there for rejection is pretty scary especially if you've lived a sheltered life like I did.
> 
> It's also hard handling the attention i've been getting (peers trying to bond with me, family members too), it's overwhelming at times. It's like walking for the first time, the prozac does help alot, but it does take effort.


When did you have to break those habits? Do you mean you started taking prozac then, with a little reduced anxiety, started breaking habits until the prozac got working more strongly?

At what point did you become totally free of social anxiety? After having broken most sa habits and a few weeks into prozac?


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Recluser said:


> Anonymous Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Had to break alot of habits (still breaking habits), and it feels really weird and uncomfortable at first. Little things like eye contact (feels completely natural looking away when someone is talking to me), coming up to people and asking them for something, attempting to make friends, putting myself out there for rejection is pretty scary especially if you've lived a sheltered life like I did.
> ...


Pretty much, with the reduced anxiety and getting more familiar in social situations, once stressful situations become comfortable ones.


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

Update:

Well i'm off prozac, and back to where I was, it seems I have bipolar disorder and while it made me happy, it set me off and I had a weird attack where I was laughing and crying at the same time and throwing stuff around. I went to the hospital for a week, and i'm on new medication that hasn't been helping. Going back to the hell I was in after I was in heaven is the worst part of it. Been in the house for two weeks now.

I'm literally tearing my hair out i'm very very frustrated


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

What an awesome post! Thanks for sharing. Do you have any cognitive tips to offer?


----------



## CarlM (Mar 24, 2007)

..


----------

